# Latest Acquisition



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

For the last few weeks I've been bidding on-line for various working PWs that are cheap enough to use as a training aid; strip them down, rebuild them and see if I can keep them working. Every time Iâ€™m outbid (it wasnâ€™t you was it?) so on to the next auction; no luck there so far.

At a flea fair yesterday I managed to pick this up for Â£15. It works, has lost maybe a minute in the 24 hours Iâ€™ve owned it and now I canâ€™t bring myself to take a screwdriver to it! Iâ€™ll just have to keep going to various fairs and get another one, another one, another one... :groan:

I understand it is post 1900 but there isnâ€™t a lot about Thomas Russell that Iâ€™ve managed to find through Google so far, or Iâ€™m looking in the wrong place.

Rgds

John


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

JWL940 said:


> For the last few weeks I've been bidding on-line for various working PWs that are cheap enough to use as a training aid; strip them down, rebuild them and see if I can keep them working. Every time Iâ€™m outbid (it wasnâ€™t you was it?) so on to the next auction; no luck there so far.
> 
> At a flea fair yesterday I managed to pick this up for Â£15. It works, has lost maybe a minute in the 24 hours Iâ€™ve owned it and now I canâ€™t bring myself to take a screwdriver to it! Iâ€™ll just have to keep going to various fairs and get another one, another one, another one... :groan:
> 
> ...


a very nice watch and a bargain price


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes congrats!

very nice indeed!

and a bargain!


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

There's a Thos. Russel stamped dial/movement on theBay at current: Link


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Blimey, another Â£15 well spent at a flea market! I cant believe people let such things of beauty go for so little!! :drool:

I dont think I'd look at it as something to mess with (mind you I break everything I touch!!), think I'd just get it serviced and enjoy it









Enjoy


----------

